# Podcast recommendation "Meet the Composer"



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I started listening to this new podcast recently and I thought those here who write music, and those like me who love to eavesdrop on the process of writing music, might enjoy it.

There is an especially good interview with the composer/professor Andrew Norman, about encountering modern music for the first time, and finding and refining his own unique voice. I hope it will be of interest to any composers here who are dealing with similar issues.

http://www.wqxr.org/#14132485187901&{"ready":true,"from":"/programs/meet-composer/"}


----------



## differencetone (Dec 13, 2014)

I second that. My favorite so far was Michael Gordon.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I wish I could meet some of the dead ones though.


----------

